# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Vider les champs d'un Formulaire

## Pittouti

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin de votre aide tant novice sur APEX ( 21.2 )

j'ai un formulaire issu d'une procdure locale. tout fonctionne parfaitement

je peux crire dans les champs, choisir dans la liste droulante et enregistrer les info dans une table.

Mon problme; est quand je veux saisir une nouvelle entre, et quand j'ouvre le formulaire les champs sont *prrempli* avec les ancienne informations ( prcdemment saisi )

y-a-t il un moyen de vider les champs ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

